# EDV-Umfrage .... und die Antwort



## cash14 (2 Aug. 2006)

Antwort:


Lieber User, das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern. In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber bei einem grundlegenden

Verständnisfehler. Viele User steigen von 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' um, weil sie Zweiteres zur Gruppe der "Spiele & Anwendungen"

zählen.


'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und wurde entwickelt, um alle anderen Funktionen zu kontrollieren. Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0'
wieder auf 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen.


Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien installiert, die ein Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen.
Es ist
nicht möglich, diese versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren, zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu vernichten. Einige User probierten die Installation von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher.


Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel "Warnungen", Alimente-zahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version 1.0".


Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste daraus zu machen.


Ich habe selber 'Gattin 1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich strikt an die Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel "Gesellschaftsfehler". Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig davon, ob Sie schuld sind oder nicht.


Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls:
C:\UM_ENTSCHULDIGUNG_BITTEN.exe.


Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter UM_ENTSCHULDIGUNG_BITTEN einschalten müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0'
wieder
normal funktioniert.


Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie sie für die "Gesellschaftsfehler" uneingeschränkt haften. Alles in allem ist 'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig hohen Betriebskosten. Bedenken Sie auch die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von 'Gattin 1.0' zu steigern.


Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.


Viel Glück!


Ihr Technischer Dienst


PS: Installieren Sie niemals Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3! Dieses Programm verträgt sich nicht mit Gattin 1.0 und könnte einen nicht wiedergutzumachenden Schaden im Betriebssystem verursachen


----------



## Brondaa (2 Aug. 2006)

Ich habe gehoert dass Freundin 7.0 keine Freeware ist und dass das Programm nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Registrierung verlangt die automatisch auf Gattin 1.0 umruestet. Da Freundin 7.0 (genau wie die Vorherigen Versionen) alle viel benutzerfreundlicher sind als Gattin 1.0, wuerd ich gerne irgendwie um die Registrierung rumkommen. Gibt's da irgendwelche Tricks?


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich glaube, da hilft nur noch format c:\ !


----------

